# Rim & Tire Fit????



## whytedude422 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have an 06 that I'm thinking about putting new rims on. Will 20's fit? Rim width front and rear? What size tires front and rear? Ride comfort? 
I just dont have much confidence from the local dead heads at the tire shop.
Thanks for any Help or opinions......
:cheers


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

I had 20's on mine..past tense. Check one of my first postings on the forum and you will see what they look like. The car will look great while sitting still but, they rob power and acceleration because of weight and diameter, it handles like poop and it is downright scary on sharp turns if you are going fast. In a nutshell, they suck. The biggest I would go with these cars is 19" but I think 18 is probably the best compromise. Just my .02

If you must go with the 20's, then 235/35-20 in front and 245/35-20 rear. Most likely you will have to have the front fenders rolled. Mine did. Needless to say, I went back to the factory 17's and eventually will move up some 18" aftermarket wheels. So size does matter...and not always in a good way. Good luck!!!

:seeya:


----------



## liljudge (Oct 8, 2009)

I have 19 x 8's w/2" lip, not sure on the offset, with 245/35's Nexen 3000 no rub front or rear. The rear is very close but even with rear passengers no rub. I like the straight line traction but the do give on corners. I also have no experience with other sets as these were on the car when purchased.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't go any bigger then 18s unless its a show car. The lower profile tires will drive like crap on the street.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

GRIM said:


> *Personally, your best bet is to contact the folks at ROH Wheels Toyo Tires Vredestein Tires Kumho Sumitomo Yokohama Porsche BMW Mustang GTO NSX Group-A Wheels and ask for Joey. This man actually has a hand in the development of the rims for the GTO. He spends much time in Australia helping the companies there develop the rims. I found he was the top notch knowledgeable individual after months of trying to find a set up for my personal ride.
> 
> Hope that helps! *


frist off GRIM, don't take this the wrong way because after your PM, I think you seem like a pretty good guy, but as far as Group A goes..............

in my 25+ years of buying aftermarket parts, I have never run into a more crooked vendor than Group A. they used to be a sponser on "the other GTO forum" but they got so many people pissed at them overthere for various reasons, they either figured it wasn't worth it for them to be there anymore, or they got kicked off

Also, they were originally trying to pass off the DR-2s as true ROH rims, but I caught them in a big lie because I spoke directly to ROH in OZ and found out that ROH had nothing to do with them and they were being made without their knowledge in China. 

anyone who is thinking about using Group A to buy rims, do a search over on the "other forum" and your mind will be changed in a hurry. the fact that if they send you defective rims, you have to pay to send them back yourself, won't even factor in your final decision because you will be disgusted way before that point

thanks for reading


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

whytedude422 said:


> I have an 06 that I'm thinking about putting new rims on. Will 20's fit? Rim width front and rear? What size tires front and rear? Ride comfort?
> I just dont have much confidence from the local dead heads at the tire shop.
> Thanks for any Help or opinions......
> :cheers


20" rims are going to KILL your comfort and handling. you will lose a little comfort with 18" but it is still manageable

there are plenty of manufacturers out there that have an 18" rim with a 45+ offset that will work out fine

with that offset you will be able to fit a 245 in front with an 8" rim, and depending on what you like for tire brands, you will be able to fit an undersized 275 or a nice sized 265 in the rear on a 10" wide rim

one thing to remember though, don't let the sidewall number dictate what you buy for a tire (as too many people do). find the best brand of tire that you can afford, and then buy the biggest tire from them that you can fit


----------



## whytedude422 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey thanks for the advice.


----------

